# Event ID 26. How to determine Application pop-up recipient?



## pjw73nh (Jul 24, 2008)

Greetings I have a few win 2000 servers. I am getting the following event in the event viewer:


```
Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Application Popup
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	26
Date:		6/8/2009
Time:		2:26:00 PM
User:		N/A
Computer:	PT-2K-SERVERC
Description:
Application popup: Idle timer expired : Session has been idle over its time limit.
Logoff will start in 2 minutes.
Press any key now to continue session.
```
Some of these event ID 26's actually have the username in them. Others just have what I have posted above. Is there a means of determining what user is getting these pop-ups? I tried the security log, but nothing relevant shows. What other tools can I use? 

Thanks.


----------

